# Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art



## scripophix (12. Juni 2010)

Dieses Rezept möchten wir euch einmal anempfehlen - wir finden den Fisch so ganz einfach genial...

http://www.xn--lbecker-angler-gsb.d...e=article&sid=366&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## L-TownPlayer (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

so ist es super lecker 

ich könnte schon wieder 
nen kleinen snäck einlegen aber dabei bleibt es ja nich


----------



## Brummel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

Das ist mal ein leckeres Rezept#6, fast alle im Laden zu kaufenden sind mir entschieden zu sauer. 
Gegen einen guten Snack um diese Uhrzeit ist doch nichts einzuwenden:q, zur Not kannst es ja schon als Frühstück verkaufen um das Gewissen zu schonen:vik:.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## L-TownPlayer (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*



Brummel schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein leckeres Rezept#6, fast alle im Laden zu kaufenden sind mir entschieden zu sauer.
> Gegen einen guten Snack um diese Uhrzeit ist doch nichts einzuwenden:q, zur Not kannst es ja schon als Frühstück verkaufen um das Gewissen zu schonen:vik:.
> 
> Gruß Torsten#h



ne ne maus will nen aal als mann|supergri
uff gehort zu rauchen und 8 kg zu genommen ist aber auch lecker was se immer zu essen zaubert


----------



## Brummel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

Naja, das Problem mit Rauchen kenn ich, hab auch gerade aufgehört. 

aber nur weil meine Schachtel leer ist:q

Außerdem verteilen sich 8 kg doch fast unsichtbar über den Körper.
Bei den ganzen Fisch-Rezepten die hier so gepostet werden fällt es echt schwer zu entscheiden was man heute Mittag ißt.


----------



## lenox (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

Hat das schon mal jemand mit Rotaugen ausprobiert geht das auch den ich habe mir gestern mal 6 stück in optimaler größe mitgenommen und wollte das sonst mal ausprobieren .


----------



## scripophix (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

Eine gute Idee, aber länger einlegen... Das Rotaugen-Fleisch ist fester und braucht etwas längere Zeit.


----------



## jannisO (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

Kann mir bei dem Rezept bitte mal jemand unter die Arme greifen. Verstehe da zwei Sachen nicht. Sicherlich weil ich auch noch nie Hering zubereitet hab.
Bei dem Rezept wird hier geschrieben:

*Die fangfrischen Heringe werden schichtweise in Salz gelegt.  Durch das  Einsalzen werden die Fische konserviert (das Wasser wird dem Fleisch  entzogen) und die Struktur ihres Muskelgewebes verändert. *

Weiter unten, steht dann:

*Bei uns wird der Hering noch immer traditionell geschichtet und  gewässert. So kommen die Fische dann in den Kühlschrank, immerhin 3-4  Tage.*

Schichtet man die Heringe in mehreren Lagen mit Salz, deckt das ganze ab für ein Paar Tage und kippt dann Wasser ( wässern ) drüber.
Oder schichtet man die Heringe mit Salz, dann Wasser drauf und abdecken für einige Tage, bevor man dann mit dem Rezept weiter fort fährt.

Mag sein, das ich mich jetzt mehr als dumm anstelle aber ich hoffe doch, ihr seht es mir nach, da ich so etwas noch nie gemacht hab und auch keinen kenne welcher mir helfen kann.


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

Eigentlich kommt beides aufs gleiche raus. Sowohl Trockensalz, als auch eine Lake entzieht dem Fleisch Wasser.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*



jannisO schrieb:


> Kann mir bei dem Rezept bitte mal jemand unter die Arme greifen. Verstehe da zwei Sachen nicht. Sicherlich weil ich auch noch nie Hering zubereitet hab.
> Bei dem Rezept wird hier geschrieben:
> 
> *Die fangfrischen Heringe werden schichtweise in Salz gelegt.  Durch das  Einsalzen werden die Fische konserviert (das Wasser wird dem Fleisch  entzogen) und die Struktur ihres Muskelgewebes verändert. *
> ...



Du nimmst einen 10 l Eimer, bisschen Salz, dann eine schicht Heringe ,dann wieder Salz usw...,die letzte Schicht ist dann Salz, so dass der Hering voll mit Salz bedeckt ist,

Nach ca 3-4 Tagen nimmst Du so viele Heringe wie Du möchtest und wässerst die Heringe gut, dass sie wieder weich werden und Du die Mittelgräte gut raus ziehen kannst.

Dann nimmst Du ein Gefäss und legst ein paar Ziebelringe auf dem Boden und dann eine Schicht Heringe, Ziegelringe, Hering
und usw..., dann kommt der fertige abgekülte Sud über die 
Heringe und nach 3-4 Tagen kannst Du die Heringe eseen.
Guten Appetit!

PS: Ich habe 50 gr Zucker mehr genommen.


----------



## jannisO (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

Danke ihr zwei #6


----------



## Mulleman (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

Hallo, 

es geht ja bald wieder auf Stint und Hering .... 

Bei dem Rezept (Thread von Beginn an lesen) wird weiter unten angegeben ... 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Jetzt wird der Sud angesetzt und gekocht. Bestandteile: ~ 2 Liter  kochendes Wasser, ca. 250 Gramm Zucker, 2 Nelken, 10 Pimentkörner, 2  Lorbeerblätter, 25 weiße Pfefferkörner (evtl. schwarze), 1 guter  Esslöffel Senfkörner, 5 gequetschte Wacholderbeeren, 4 mittelgroße  Zwiebeln in dünne Ringe geschnitten. Einzelne Bestandteile können  natürlich weggelassen oder andere hinzugefügt werden. Damit der Sud  besonders aromatisch wird, sollten die Zutaten bereits ins kalte Wasser  gegeben und erst gegen Ende der Kochzeit gesalzen werden – 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


gegen Ende der Kochzeit gesalzen ...     weiss jemand wie stark gesalzen werden soll .... einfach nach Geschmack oder gibt es eine Mengendefinition ??


Danke und Grüsse


----------



## Iltis (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen von vorneherein Heringsfilets dafür zu verwenden? Muss man zwingend "ganze" Heringe salzen oder geht es wie erwähnt auch mit Filets?


----------



## scripophix (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

Nimm Filets, die Einlage der Fische mit der "Zermürbung" macht es einfacher.


----------



## norwegian_sun (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

petri heil zusammen!#h

hab grad im tiefkühler noch heringe von letzten ostern gefunden#q#q#q#q, wills auch mal mit den bismarktierchen versuchen. Habt ihr erfahrung, wie lange die heringe bei -25 grad halten? #c#c taue sie gerade auf und richen tun se noch wie frisch....hatte mal pech mit lachsforellen, schön gegrillt und wollt nichmal die katze haben...ranzig....


----------



## norwegian_sun (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

fang jetz halt mal an.....in der hoffnung, daß de fischchen net ranzig sin....der sud fürn brathering kocht schon....werd berichten, wi's geworden is...so mit heringen, die fast ein jahr eingefrohren waren......

gruß mirko#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bismarck-Hering auf norddeutsche Art*

ergebnis#6#6#6#6#6

rezept is bei "eingelegter makrele".habs im falschen blog geschrieben|uhoh:..wers net findet, einfach pn an  mich#h


----------

